# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Мультфильмы СССР для всей семьи

## priv8v

В последнее время расплодились семейные (т.е для всей семьи) мультфильмы, как русские, так и зарубежные. За примером далеко ходить не надо - думаю, что все слышали о шреках, мадагаскарах, ледниковых периодах, приключениях аленушек и ерем, сезонах охоты и т.д
Большая часть из них не просто не являются интересными и оригинальными, но и для детей несут большой вред...ну а взрослым? А что взрослым? Для взрослых и раньше были мультфильмы - в СССР умели делать добрые, оригинальные и очень смешные мультфильмы...

Предлагаю с краткими описаниями постить линки на ютуб - на СССР_овские мультфильмы, которые будут интересны не только детям, но их красоту, юмор и доброту смогут оценить взрослые люди

##############################

*Жил-был пес
*Очень поучительный мультфильм. Это просто кладезь крылатых фраз и выражений (т.е они стали крылатыми после выхода этого мультфильма) - почти как "Двенадцать стульев". Мультфильм добрый и смешной - без улыбки смотреть просто нельзя - хотя открыто там не юморят. Будет абсолютно понятен шестилетнему ребенку. Оригинальный сюжет.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsAQujswvYg

*Медвежуть*
Медведю снятся разные сны не связанные друг с другом. Каждый в каком то роде является притчей. Умной и смешной. Даже слишком умный - хотя все умное завуалировано в ваш громкий смех. Одно время был запрещен в СССР.
То, что между строк сказано - ребенок не поймет. А все события явные будут ему понятны.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p1RTxN8x3c

*Контакт*
Наш художник встречается нечаянно с инопланетянином. Мультфильм учит добру, быть открытым...
Используется музыка Поля Мориа (из к/ф Крестный отец). Смотреть очень приятно - дает много положительных эмоций. На душе становиться легче и спокойнее...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldobKRWKfgk

*Крылья, ноги и хвосты
*Мультфильм - целиком один смех. Но как и водится - сказка ложь, да в ней намек... - практически все наши старые мультфильмы такие. Смеяться нужно потише, а то соседи сбегутся.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6iDuZadCA4

*Шпионские страсти*
Мульт является пародией на боевики и шпионские фильмы (типа 007). Очень смешно пародируются пафосные моменты. Можно сравнить его с фильмами пародиями (Голый пистолет 1,2,3, Без вины виноватый, Заряженное оружие...). 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4hrHC1vjdM - часть первая
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s3Muy9uR-8 - часть вторая

*Падал Прошлогодний Снег*
Про этот мульт современная молодежь скажет следующее: "Что курил автор?", "аффтар жжот напалмом". И все это в принципе верно - мультфильм прямо является сплошным сборником приколов и "отжигов". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1HSv_F3dRg - часть первая
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dtqcla666A - часть вторая

*Как казаки олимпийцами стали...*
Одна из серий мультфильмов "Как казаки...". Очень смешно и оригинально. Не поверю если вы скажете, что не смотрели ни одной серии "Казаков". На ютубе есть и другие серии - рекомендую все посмотреть. Позитив, смех и хорошее настроение гарантированы
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaQmIQEn1c8 - первая часть
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzFh5aUpFiA - вторая часть

*Что случилось с крокодилом*
У крокодила из яйца вылупился не крокодильчик, а птенец. Очень мило и трогательно. Интересно и взрослым и детям. Заставляет секунд пять после окончания посидеть и о чем-то подумать...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v43kvEL2ZTI

*Фантик*
Образец любви, сострадания и доброты. Мультфильм о маленьком слоненке, который хотел полить засыхающую колючку...
Штушу-кутушу озвучивает единственный и неповторимый Леонов. Вот, что нужно показывать детям...
Взрослым тоже...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2if8qw3y3g - часть первая
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Okllj35rpdk - часть вторая


*Буревестник*
Все выпуски журнала "Ералаш" в одном флаконе. Говорить больше нечего. Нужно видеть. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnqUzaahAsQ

##############################


... и есть еще много хороших, оригинальных и смешных мультфильмов в СССР, которые будут интересны и взрослым и детям. К сожалению, все их перечислить нереально. Это были лишь некоторые - как введение в эту тему. 
В планах у меня пополнить потом еще эту тему, а затем создать новую тему, в которой также выложу мультики - но уже современные русские (также на ютубе) - которые также являются добрыми, смешными и интересными для всей семьи.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

А в советские времена я (в возрасте где-то от 6 до 13 лет) просто "улетал" от "Том и Джерри" и "Майти Маус", их очень редко но  показывали по советскому телевидению.
Из советских классика "Ну погоди", "Маугли" , "Карлсон" и "Винни-пух", которые я смотрел с огромным удовольствием.

----------


## pig

Был ещё шикарный мультик про царевича-недотёпу и его находчивого слугу, которые пошли выручать... кажется, Красу ненаглядную... сидевшую в плену у Кощея, который по совместительству оказался ещё м Змеем Горынычем. "Пойди найди тот ножичек" - оттуда фраза. Не мог нигде ссылок на первоисточник найти  :Sad:

----------


## anton_dr

Если что - самая большая коллекция советских мультфильмов, и фильмов
http://multiki.arjlover.net/

----------


## PavelA

> Если что - самая большая коллекция советских мультфильмов, и фильмов
> http://multiki.arjlover.net/


В нашем одном филиале скандал был из-за этого сайта. Человек накачал годовой объем траффика Инета и провайдер выставил счет. Разборка еще та была.

----------


## SuperBrat

> В нашем одном филиале скандал был из-за этого сайта. Человек накачал годовой объем траффика Инета и провайдер выставил счет. Разборка еще та была.


Хорошо, что человек про торрентс.ру не узнал.  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

А я вот как-то на тиви Простоквашино застал. Пересмотрел. Был неприятно удивлён: весь мульт все друг с другом грызутся. А был маленьким ведь хавал и не морщился.

----------


## Numb

Продолжая то, для чего топик открыт:

*Волшебное кольцо*

Мультфильм, снятый по сказке Бориса Шергина. Входил в большой сборник "Смех и горе у Бела моря" (сборник мультфильмов по сказам Шергина и Писахова). Аналогично уже упоминавшемуся *"Жил-был пес"*, мультфильм практически полностью раздерган на цитаты. Плюсом к тому, работу актеров по озвучке (тот же Евгений Леонов в качестве рассказчика) иначе как гениальной и не назвать.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3BcOJflIYc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fA-nzZhN-s

----------

